# First low(ish) cost RF lens adaptors.



## jolyonralph (Nov 13, 2018)

Browsing Aliexpress this morning I found that Chinese company Amopofo have launched a range of manual focus adaptors for FD, Nikon and other lens types to RF. Prices are not unreasonable.

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20181112235653&SearchText=EOSR+amopofo

I have no connection to either aliexpress or Amopofo, just passing on what seems a useful discovery.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 13, 2018)

Sorry, but I would never buy a cheap adapter, since precision will quite certainly suffer either from poor parallelism, or loose tolerances.
So, either Canon or Novoflex , Metabones and nothing else!


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 13, 2018)

They are all CNC milled these days, so the chances of poor parallelism and loose tolerances are way lower than before. And these are not especially cheap ones either - not like the plastic 5 euro adaptors you can find for NEX etc. 

I'm going to get the Nikon and FD adaptors and I'll report back on how good they are.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> They are all CNC milled these days, so the chances of poor parallelism and loose tolerances are way lower than before. And these are not especially cheap ones either - not like the plastic 5 euro adaptors you can find for NEX etc.
> 
> I'm going to get the Nikon and FD adaptors and I'll report back on how good they are.



How will you determine if the ends are parallel? 

CNC machining does help, but making sure the opposite ends are parallel is a difficult process, since minute differences in the machinery can introduce errors. a few ten thousandths of a inch can be out of tolerance. I've worked with machined parts, it can be very difficult to measure some things to precise dimensions, for example, we could not find a accurate enough measuring device to confirm the accuracy of parallel holes anywhere in Los Angeles and had to design a secondary method to detect misalignment of fiber optic connector machined holes.

These parts are not in the same ballpark as far as accuracy is concerned, but still a concern if someone unknown is turning them out on a garage lathe. I currently import machined parts from China, its difficult to keep them consistent and accurate from shipment to shipment. I had a shipment last year that I had to adjust part by part due to inaccuracies, the next shipment was exceptionally accurate.

Canon has said that they keep manufacturing of mounts in house because of the tight tolerances required.


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 13, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> How will you determine if the ends are parallel?



I'll take some photos and see whether the results are satisfactory!

While there may be theoretical problems with adaptors, the proof is simply the quality of image that it allows.

So far I've had good results with even the cheapest of third-party adaptors. Call it luck if you will, but it's not a huge loss if it doesn't perform.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 14, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> I'll take some photos and see whether the results are satisfactory!
> 
> While there may be theoretical problems with adaptors, the proof is simply the quality of image that it allows.
> 
> So far I've had good results with even the cheapest of third-party adaptors. Call it luck if you will, but it's not a huge loss if it doesn't perform.



That's fine, but perceptions of performance are different for different people. What looks great to me may look bad to someone else. If a product meets my expectations, then I will use it, but if its something that I have no ability to measure, than I announce that its just my opinion, and others can state theirs.

The affect of accuracy is not just a theory, they are a measurable fact, as are the effects on a image. The effect on a image may be in proportion to the amount of error, it may be hidden by DOF, or at the corners or edges where its difficult to see, but its still factual.


----------



## dwilz (Nov 16, 2018)

I am using a KIPON EF-EOS R adapter that I purchased on eBay and I like it a lot. The build quality is quite nice.


----------



## hmatthes (Nov 28, 2018)

Maybe we can dust off those old Leica lenses hidden away from our pre-SLR days...
These lenses might be too small in my hands after years of L zooms!


----------



## deleteme (Dec 6, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That's fine, but perceptions of performance are different for different people. What looks great to me may look bad to someone else. If a product meets my expectations, then I will use it, but if its something that I have no ability to measure, than I announce that its just my opinion, and others can state theirs.
> 
> The affect of accuracy is not just a theory, they are a measurable fact, as are the effects on a image. The effect on a image may be in proportion to the amount of error, it may be hidden by DOF, or at the corners or edges where its difficult to see, but its still factual.



Yes, you are right on all points but the photos of my breakfast and dog are likely to be sharp enough for me.


----------

